# Mike Verta Masterclass



## star.keys (Oct 23, 2018)

Just wanted to drop a line to say how much I appreciate Mike Verta masterclass. Absolutely supreme material and he has shared his experiences without keeping anything back. Fabulous.

I also can't resist saying that I found a number of masterclasses from a company called MasterClass to be complete junk. And that's not just one or two but I have watched 6 and couldn't continue after spending 10 to 15 minutes. I can't believe how anyone could spend even $5 for that garbage and not claim their money bank.


----------



## Sami (Oct 23, 2018)

Get on Redbanned.com as well. It's a great community and loads of good resources.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 23, 2018)

The Hans Zimmer masterclass (assuming this is the same MasterClass site you were referring to as "junk") wasn't all that bad, at least in my opinion ... good enough to justify the price of entry, anyway. But I certainly agree with you that I feel I got far more value-per-dollar from Mike Verta's classes (which is why I've spent quite a bit more money on classes from the latter).


----------



## star.keys (Oct 23, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> The Hans Zimmer masterclass (assuming this is the same MasterClass site you were referring to as "junk") wasn't all that bad, at least in my opinion ... good enough to justify the price of entry, anyway. But I certainly agree with you that I feel I got far more value-per-dollar from Mike Verta's classes (which is why I've spent quite a bit more money on classes from the latter).


No I wasn't referring to HZ masterclass. In fact I liked it. I was referring to some others, including singing nasteclass etc


----------



## Sami (Oct 23, 2018)

The Hancock one is better than Zimmer in my opinion, not that the latter is bad, I just learned more from Hancock


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 23, 2018)

Sami said:


> The Hancock one is better than Zimmer in my opinion, not that the latter is bad, I just learned more from Hancock


Thanks for bringing that up. I was checking his class the other day but I wan't sure what's in it; how to get musical ideas, performance, music theory? what. Please don't say all of the above


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 23, 2018)

Sami said:


> The Hancock one is better than Zimmer in my opinion, not that the latter is bad, I just learned more from Hancock



They are totally different classes...so really can't compare them.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 23, 2018)

Mike is a wonderful teacher indeed. He really is a fountain of knowledge!


----------



## Henu (Oct 23, 2018)

Completely agreed, but I'd be willing to pay even more if he would also have slightly...ehm, _edited_ versions for sale as well.


----------



## Sami (Oct 24, 2018)

jaketanner said:


> They are totally different classes...so really can't compare them.


Agreed, but then again, music is music. As I said, just happened to learn more from Hancock


----------

